# new owner Q- should I get two hedgies?



## Crmallon (Nov 14, 2013)

I was going to get two hedgies, thinking they'd keep each other company and that we'd have twice the hedgehog to love... but after reading a book that aid they're solitary, I'm in doubt. The breeder says she keeps them together and thinks they enjoy being in pairs (if they're together from the start), but I want to hear from more hedgie oweners. Should I get one, or two?

I'll be settng up a cube system cage (2x3 cubes as the floor space, which is a bit over 6 sq feet), and getting a Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel and a CHE setup (one 150 w heat emitter on a thermostat). I think I'd have room for the second (with another wheel, perhaps)...

Thoughts?

I would get two girls...


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Hedgehogs are solitary animals so I'd just get one. Some people keep girls together, but there's always the risk of them getting into a fight (even after years of living together).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Many people keep girls together but you always have to have a second cage ready just in case at some time they no longer get along. Sisters are more likely to get along than unrelated.

You will need to have two wheels and two sleeping spots. 

One downside on having two girls together is that if one stops or slows up on eating it's not as obvious and can take longer to notice. Blood in the cage or messy poo will take longer to figure out whose it is which means a longer wait to get to the vet.


----------



## Crmallon (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks. We decided on just getting one...


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

It's pretty incredible how much love we have for our one hedgehog. He's pretty spoiled and I wouldn't have it any other way. You won't be disappointed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

